# #1...#2...a few misses and a yote for dad



## tradhunter98 (Oct 25, 2016)

Considering I didn't hunt the whole month of September I've had a good season. 

Starting the season in early October I missed two deer on back to back sits. That one had me scratching my head. But the 5th hunt changed things a little I had a group of does working my way. Something spooked them and the lead doe ran right to me, 10 yards quartering to me. Picked a spot right on the shoulder and BINGO. The deer crashed off but I was sure I made a good shot. 60 yard track made short by Asta and I had #1.    



I took out both shouldesr and the front of the heart. 



Number two came only 4 days later, hunting a cut between two ridges that was RAINING acorns, and the deer were hammering them. I had seen a good many deer that morning but nothing very close. At about 8:30 I see two does coming my way, not feeding just walking, fast. I had to scramble to get ready. The doe in the back was the biggest so I passed on the first and only to have the second one pass a little further, we she stopped and gave me a shot at about 20yards. I picked a spot and let it go, the arrow looked perfect. The deer ran about 100 yards and and left no blood, once again Asta made a short job of it. 



The shot placement was good, with a clean pass through.





My bow setup is a Horne archery take down 54lb shooting a 3555 gold tip around 580grains.

Also somewhere in there dad killed a nice coyote. Perfect shot at 15yards.


----------



## Troy Butler (Oct 25, 2016)

nice job young man and dad.


----------



## GAGE (Oct 25, 2016)

Good shooting, congrats to you all!


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 25, 2016)

Great job! Congrats!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 25, 2016)

AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## bowtoater (Oct 25, 2016)

Man that's a great season already. Thanks for posting story and pics


----------



## robert carter (Oct 25, 2016)

Good job Sir.RC


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 25, 2016)

Good shooting both of you.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 25, 2016)

Cool stuff! Congratulations!


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 26, 2016)

Luke will be proud of ya!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 26, 2016)

Good shooting, congrats


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 26, 2016)

Good stuff.


----------



## Stickman1 (Oct 26, 2016)

Great shootin !!!


----------



## Vance Henry (Oct 26, 2016)

Congrats!   That's good stuff.


----------



## Clipper (Oct 26, 2016)

Congratulations on the two deer _and_ owning a great tracking dog.  It's also nice to have a dad that hunts with you.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 27, 2016)

Awesome !!!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 27, 2016)

Man what a start, great shots.


----------



## Dowis1974 (Oct 28, 2016)

Very nice congrats


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 30, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 31, 2016)

That quartering-to shot had great penetration. What kind of broad-head? I like that shirt - I have an ASAT long sleeve t-shirt myself. IMO it's as close to being invisible as any camo pattern ever made. I'm trying to find ASAT pattern all cotton cargo pants or jeans, but not having any luck.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Oct 31, 2016)

Great job! That is some fine hunting!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Oct 31, 2016)

oldfella1962 said:


> That quartering-to shot had great penetration. What kind of broad-head? I like that shirt - I have an ASAT long sleeve t-shirt myself. IMO it's as close to being invisible as any camo pattern ever made. I'm trying to find ASAT pattern all cotton cargo pants or jeans, but not having any luck.



The broad head was a zwicky delta, I've had great luck with them. 

And the ASAT was a gift from a good friend of mine when I graduated high school this past year. He gave me the full leafy suit. Love it.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 1, 2016)

tradhunter98 said:


> The broad head was a zwicky delta, I've had great luck with them.
> 
> And the ASAT was a gift from a good friend of mine when I graduated high school this past year. He gave me the full leafy suit. Love it.



Oh it's a leafy suit - I didn't look close enough. Mine is just a regular ASAT long sleeve t-shirt. Figures a Zwickey head - I use them too. Rock solid classic design - these folks with their flimsy expanding broad heads are flipping a coin when it comes to hitting bone - just sayin'.


----------

